# H. Pylori



## 21178 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, I'm fairly new to this website, when I last came on I thought I had IBS, but felt like it was something else......I was right, I was just diagnosed with H. Pylori which I guess is a bacteria in your stomach lining, it cause ulcers, dyspepsis, gastritis and gastric cancer.........I'm REALLY scared and I'm wondering if any of you have any info on it or also have it????? I am going to a GI for the 1st time on Monday and I keep looking it up on the internet but love to be able to talk to someone that has it.......I feel like a walking disease!!! I feel like I can't be around my kids or kiss my husband or even cut up my childrens food or drink from their cups!!! I started medicine 7 days ago I guess it's called triple therapy to eradicate the bacteria, I've now missed a period and the meds. make me feel blaoted all the time but, I don't just feel bloated I actually have abdominal distention.... Can someone please help..........Thank You!


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

GO TO HELICO.COM - VERY INFORMATIVE MY IBS was the result of h-pyloriearlier blog Posted 26 March 2006 04:22 AM YES, AND IT WORKS LIKE A CHARM.Have been taking for 6 months, results were not immediate began noticing improvements after about 3 weeks, also take aloe vera gel,non-laxative.ACTUALLY LIVING LIKE A HUMAN BEING.Actually started with acidophilus, and changed over to primadophilus reuteri-which is clinically proven. All are part of the good bacteria family. Ordered from Nature's Way.Originally suffered from c/d, pain on left side, inability to sleep,exhaustion,irritability.


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

what are the symptoms of H. pylori? Should people with Ibs be tested for this?


----------



## 21178 (Feb 27, 2006)

From what I understand but not really sure about is that people can live with H. Pylori since childhood and never know. H. Pylori causes other problems........such as Peptic Ulcers, Gastritis, Duodenal Ulcers, Dyspepsia.....all of these conditions have symptomsbut I'm not sure that the actual bacteria does......I'm still not sure what H. Pylori has done to me until I meet with the GI, The only symptoms I have is EXTREME bloating......my waist measures 10 extra inches after I put ANYTHING in my mouth ......also extreme gas and that's it I have no pain at all but ever since I have given up dairy I do not have any more gas issues but am still very bloated. I used to be able to have dairy but my doctor has told me that people with H. Pylori sometimes become Lactose Intolerant as well. I hope I have been somewhat helpful....I'm just learning about this myself...I was only diagnosed with it 7 days ago.


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have ewtreme bloating too!! it is very anoying!!do you have IBS or just h. pylori???


----------



## 21178 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi day, Well I'm not sure I was diagnosed with IBS 1 1/2 years ago but another doctor told me they didn't think I had it, I guess I didn't have any symptoms....I think it was just an easy way of diagnosing me with something without having to pay for tests....When my doctor gave me info on H. Pylori they also gave me info on IBS & Lactose Intolerance. So maybe they do think I have both....I'm not sure...hopefully I'll get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome A







I was tested for this not too long ago, luckily i didnt have it


----------



## 21178 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Joolie







I'm not sure if I feel lucky to have it or not...I wish I didn't but at the same time I'm kindof happy that I'm taking medication to help me now instead of not knowing....I went to my GI today and she unfortunately thinks I have IBS as well which is what I was originally diagnosed with, I'm just not sure







She says my intestines have a poor motility rate....I guess when she felt my stomache my intestines were full.....But I have gone to the bathroom today and everyday since I started eating the Dannon Activia yogurt...so I don't feel like I have IBS Const. she gave me Zelnorm to take after I finish my crazy antibiotics for H. Pylori...but only if I don't feel better...Do you know what you have now? Have they found anything other than IBS from the test you have taken?.....Thanks for welcoming me


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

The only thing i suffer from now is ibs and heartburn which alone id driving me nuts..It burns like mad and goes all the way to my back, no matter when i eat or what i eat its there..Acid reflux is a bloody pain!


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi A,I was diagnosed with H. Pylori about a year ago. They found it with a simple bloood test. It is not a death sentence...deep breath RELAX! The triple therapy is usually very successful. Stick with the medication to get rid of it! You might feel crappy for the two week period, but stick with it. I re-tested for it about 2 months ago, and the tests came back negative. My GI said it's very common. Be glad they found it now you can get rid of it!!You'll be fine


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all.I had H. Pylori. It is a bacteria that a lot of people have and never know. It can cause some proplems. I ended up taking heavy duty antibiotics. They have to test about a year later because the blood results sooner may show positive even if the bacteria is gone.I MAY cause some other conditions. The only one they are sure of are some ulcers. Hope this helps


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

I received my diagnosis of H.Pylori as a result of my colonoscopy/endoscopy, the same time I was also diagnosed with IBS-C, gastritis, redundant colon. I went on the triple therapy three different times to no avail. Each time made me sicker than the previous one and I still have it.Since I also have IBS, it's hard to distinguish which symptoms belong to which diagnosis! I originally had a ton of nausea which I think is the h.pylori.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Anita,Try to stick it out on the triple therapy if you can. It is important to kill off the H. Pylori







. I had H' Pylori and the triple therapy is very successful in most cases, it worked for me, mine is gone. Pepto Bismol is real good to take as well. I know anti-biotics are no fun, but try to hang in there with them!!God luck!


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

getoutside,I probably wasn't too clear in my posting. I DID take the triple therapy three different times, with three different combinations. I completed each one each time, despite being sick from it. One of the times I couldn't get out of bed for nearly a week, but I still took the pills and stuff.I was re-tested after each complete therapy and happen to be one of the few people that this did not work for. My gastro told me I'll just have this until a new protocol is figured out. That was nearly three years ago. I am going to ask my current gastro to let me take the breath test again next time I go in for a check up.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

anita,Yes, I did misunderstand you. You probably already know this, but when you got tested the 2nd time for H. Pylori did they do via the stool test?







. My GI told me that once you test possitive on the blood test, you will always test positve on the blood test, so you have to do a stool sample. Just an FYI thing.Hope you start to feel like your old self again soon!


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

Response to get outside:Not exactly correct:H-Pylori in the blood should decline, over period of time, to a level that is not relevent.May want to go to Helico.comAlso, a number of other sites on the web-I GOOGLE.COM everything!!!Lane


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

getoutside,Hmmm, the blood test and stool test are things I hadn't heard of before. I was given only the breath test to see if the h.pylori was still there. Thanks for the information, I will bring this up to my Dr. when I ask to be retested. Wouldn't it be great if it was already gone and I just didn't know it? With my gall bladder gone, IBS, etc., I never know which symptom is from which condition.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I was treated for h pylori after presenting with ulcer symptoms and having an EGD to confirm.After treatment, I did the breath test that showed negative [didn't have it], but still suffered symptoms. I did have a blood test and a stool test that showed I still had it so had to resume treatment.Be very careful of this. Due to the treatment I ended up with c diff. Not pretty. Ugh


----------

